# in the news today



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

_Half of dog owners will make their pet a special Christmas dinner.

Nine in 10 of them will leave a present from Santa for their pet under the tree, with four in 10 spending £10 and one in 11 blowing over £100, according to a survey of 1,000 owners.

Toys are the most favoured present of choice, but pampering with collars, leads and clothes also top the list of most desired presents_


Saw this report today - wonder if the numbers would be the same if they asked a 1,000 cockapoo owners!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Archie has a gorgeous blue Equafleece and matching collar from Fraces Kelly Bridles.

We are spending Christmas with my parents so I suspect he will also get something from them 

I love indulging my 'poo


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

What's everyone buying their 'poos? Mine will get toys and treats, and yes, they will get Christmas dinner.

Last year I gave them a small portion of our main course, and they all ate everything apart from the sprouts!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I am in those figures ... oops .. well my poos are my life and I love them ... 

Had to hold myself back but its confirmed .. they have been spolit by Santa Paws ...

Dog cushions, doggy cracker, pigs ears, special heart.. oh and Picnic a new big girl collar as a bonus gift .. oh and Equafleeces ..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is JoJo's Doggy Santa List ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/28/santa-paws-list/

plus Picnic's new collar and equafleeces...

They will have a xmas dinner too  ... 

Christmas evening I will be tired and full of yummy food, snoozing with 2 beautiful cockapoos on my lap .. unless hubby steals Honey for his lap


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

mr kirby will be getting a dickie bow but no special dinner but I'm sure there will be surprised under the tree for him


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

special food....nope she has had a bad tummy so not this year....present under the tree...yup from me and my husband....and at my mom's too....I did also hang a stocking for her lol! spend more than $100 no way....lol i spend alot on the regular.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

God Vincent is going to be SO spoilt over Christmas - me and boyfriend have already spent about £60 on him! He's getting a new bed, new toys, a doggie stocking and a new food bowl set. We're really going to become one of those couples that spend all their money on the dog...!!

I think he'll be getting a portion of Christmas dinner, so turkey, some plain mash, some veg. And we have doggie choccies for his dessert!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

There is no way Betty won't get some turkey! I've bought her 2 new toys, a stag bar, an equafleece and some pet head shampoo, my mum and dad have bought her things and even the dog walker bought her a doggy stocking, so she is one very spoiled pooch!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> There is no way Betty won't get some turkey! I've bought her 2 new toys, a stag bar, an equafleece and some pet head shampoo, my mum and dad have bought her things and even the dog walker bought her a doggy stocking, so she is one very spoiled pooch!!!


I am fairly sure my boyfriends grandparents have bought Vincent something, I know his mum and brother have!
It's funny - he's like the first grandchild in the family  They're all fighting to see him!! God know what they'll (and me!!!) be like once we start having kids (not for AGES hopefully!).


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I am fairly sure my boyfriends grandparents have bought Vincent something, I know his mum and brother have!
> It's funny - he's like the first grandchild in the family  They're all fighting to see him!! God know what they'll (and me!!!) be like once we start having kids (not for AGES hopefully!).


It's just lovely how much part of the family are dogs become isn't it!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> It's just lovely how much part of the family are dogs become isn't it!!!


Completely! A year ago if someone told me they'd spent a lot of money on their dog at Christmas I would have more than likely laughed! I eat all my words now... Vincent is most definately a member of the family now!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree! Getting Biscuit is the best thing we could ever have done and it makes Xmas so special this year. He has a number of new toys under the tree! He so much a member of our family now. He has been such a blessing. I've lost both my parents since 2009 and I so wish they could have seen him as they were very anti-pets but I'm sure he would have won them over!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max has got a new purple Equafleece (4 legged), 2 Stag Bars and 3 toys so far..


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy has his stocking with his name on it hanging up - he will get lots of treats and toys, and my girls willprobably have something for him too. Nothing terribly expensive, though.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Max has got a new purple Equafleece (4 legged), 2 Stag Bars and 3 toys so far..


Almost identical to Betty's stash but her Equafleece is red!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer has a pressie under the tree already and he has been very clever and bought pressies for his two girlfriends who are also going to be in our house on Christmas Day. (only problem is they are both unspade and he is yet to go for his op so will have to watch him like a hawk!)

Sue


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I've ordered Poppy's Christmas present, but unfortunately it won't arrive until after Christmas. 
It's a Chow Bella, bowl. They are all hand made, and the lady who does them mhas had quite a big list for Christmas. 
There's a few different types, depending on the breed/size of your dog. There's a spaniel bowl and a king charles spaniel bowl, with a tappered opening so their ears don't flop in their food. The site recommends the spaniel bowl for cockapoos but, after chatting the the lady who sells and makes them I ordered the king Charles spaniel bowl. As Poppy, like a lot of the American crosses I've seen has a shorter nose, and it will be easier for her to get to the bottom. 
Here's a link to the site

http://www.chow-bella.org.uk/index.html

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

JulesB said:


> There is no way Betty won't get some turkey! I've bought her 2 new toys, a stag bar, an equafleece and some pet head shampoo, my mum and dad have bought her things and even the dog walker bought her a doggy stocking, so she is one very spoiled pooch!!!


Ooooooooh jules the pet head shampoo is more of a treat for us! It's lovely. 
Maggie has a stag bar and a replacement for mister monkey her fave toy, she also will get the giblets from the turkey cooked up to have with her normal food. Up untill now she has already been very spoiled with toys and tests from my friends, here she is with her favourite thus far a gross chicken thing my friends wee girl bought her.








Emma x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

It is amazing how no-one forgets the poochies. Mine usually get more presents than me. We buy presents for them, and they also get gifts from my and OH's parents, my sister, some of my friends and the northern doodles secret Santa!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly will be getting persents, not just from us but the kids & grand kids as well because she's part of the family. :kiss:

She also sends presents & the presents she gets will keep her in treats till summer.:love-eyes:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine have just a new nylabone each and some treats. They had new balls a few weeks ago and they are not really playing with toys ( they have a basket full). Both have new collars and harnesses recently and a new bed, bought stag bars recently too, so there wasn't much left to buy them really.

Normally my sister gets them a stocking although last year she didn't 

I get a present from the dogs and my two gives presents to a few peeps.

I also buy mine Birthday presents and we also get each other a little something form them on Mother's and Father's day!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

That is very sweet  

Scarlett has 3 presents under our tree and gifts from my mom and brothers! She is going to be one spoiled little puppy!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

On this the first day of Christmas Santa has brought Alfie & Milo....3 Winged Hurdles, 2 Collapsible Tunnel's and 1 Tyre Jump 

They will not get any turkey until they can preform all obstacles without command......only kidding

I have got them some NI Turkey to go with their Vegetables  

Merry Christmas Everyone

Mick Jeannette Alfie & Miloarty:arty2:


----------

